# Nano Cube Lighting Retrofit...HELP!



## phreeflow (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi all,

Would really appreciate some help here. I know nothing of electricity except not to mess with it...especially near water. That's why I need some help.

*Details: *I have a 24 Gallon Nano Cube and just like my 2 other 12 gallon Nano Cubes, the ballast failed and the fans are rusted in place. I found an external ballast retrofit that powers two power compacts from a company called Professional Lighting Systems (Taam Realux Retrofit) on clearance for $30...box was all busted and pieces were everywhere and I can't find any info on the internet.

*Confusion: *This thing came with no instructions. On the box it says it will power 2x36 watt power compacts. However, on the actual ballast it says (110v/120v 18w/55w) ... I'm guessing it's made for 2x55 watt power compacts...?

*Here's the problem:*The nano cube only fits 36 watt power compacts or smaller, and in order to make it fit just right, I need to install 1x36 watt and 1x24 watt power compacts in the hood. I plugged in both wattage bulbs and they power up just fine. However, I'm worried if this is okay?..please see questions below.

*Questions: *Is it okay to power two lower wattage (24 watt & 36 watt) bulbs with this ballast (made for 2x55 watts?)? 
Is there any risk of electrocution or fire by overpowering these lower wattage bulbs? 
Why would the box say 2x36w and the ballast be approved for 2x55w? 
It's an electronic ballast...so does that mean it will automatically adjust power to different wattage bulbs up to 55w max? 
Thanks for reading this long thread...I'm new here and any help would be really appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I run 32w t8 bulbs in a 40w t12 fixture; this just shortents the life of the bulbs.
There may be excess heat, but my fixture is hanging from the ceiling.


----------

